# Contenue treatment?



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

As a few of you know, I have been having problems with my new tank.
I mentioned that I had Ich in my 20gal. Well I am not sure it was Ich.
I first saw it on a female molly's tail. Looked like a VERY short worm coming out of the tail (like a 1/16 inch white string). Where the tail got then I could see it IN the tail...
Then I saw it behind my other molly's side fins( both of them).
Only the 3 spots.

I read that ich usually starts on the tail fin and looks like flakes at first, then takes on the raised up look. Is this correct?
I also read that Ich can be present in the gills without being visable.



I bought Coppersafe because it says it treats Ich and other external parasites. And added Api aquarium salt.


Qustion is this: A) Should I contenue treatment? Bottle says it will treat for a month, but as I do water changes the coppersafe just gets replaced. Or should I stop adding the coppersafe to my water as I change it?

B) I read that you can use the same net for multiple aquariums if it dries thoroughly between uses. Even in Ich infected tanks. I only have 1 net (I will get another one soon). I don't REALLY need it right now but, I want to know in case I do need it. I am not using it to be safe, as I only read that in one place.
Thanks.
Randi


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've read about letting nets dry, but i would give your net either a bleach or methylene blue dip before using in any other tank.

When treating you want to keep the med level steady. So if you replace 10 gallons, add a dose of med suitable for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks emc7. 
I do and will keep my med level at the directed dose.
Bleach noted.
So how do I get meds out of my tank (when It's time)?

Thanks, Randi


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

water changes and fresh carbon. let the net dry after it is bleached.


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you. 
I will be sure to bleach and dry the net between Aquariums.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

nedla said:


> As a few of you know, I have been having problems with my new tank.


nd: 

(1) Please excuse me but I missed the thread to which you refer due the "timeout issue".

(2) My comments are from research many years ago when I believed that one of my Angels had Anchor Worms but I subsequently determined that ich was present.​



nedla said:


> I mentioned that I had Ich in my 20gal. Well I am not sure it was Ich.
> I first saw it on a female molly's tail. Looked like a VERY short worm coming out of the tail (like a 1/16 inch white string). Where the tail got then I could see it IN the tail...
> Then I saw it behind my other molly's side fins( both of them).
> Only the 3 spots.


nd: A photograph would really help here but

sounds like anchor worms (please refer to the last paragraph for treatment).




nedla said:


> B) I read that you can use the same net for multiple aquariums if it dries thoroughly between uses. Even in Ich infected tanks. I only have 1 net (I will get another one soon). I don't REALLY need it right now but, I want to know in case I do need it. I am not using it to be safe, as I only read that in one place.


nd: please listen to e7 with respect to this issue.

Also please note that even some forms of algae only "go dormant" in a dry condition.



nedla said:


> I bought Coppersafe because it says it treats Ich and other external parasites. And added Api aquarium salt.
> 
> 
> Qustion is this: A) Should I contenue treatment? Bottle says it will treat for a month, but as I do water changes the coppersafe just gets replaced. Or should I stop adding the coppersafe to my water as I change it?


nd:

Excuse my bluntness but IMHO the addition of Coppersafe was a mistake as, IMHO, the chelation of heavy metals is "not what it is 'cracked up to be' for fish".

Do two 50% daily WC's and add activated carbon to your filtration system in order to remove the copper and the chelator from your tank water.

Increase the tank water's temperature a couple of °F, remove the activated carbon and dose the tank with *Parasite Clear.*

Simultaneously dose the tank with MelaFix and add salt at a concentration of 1 tablespoon / 20 gallons.

TR


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there any way to raise the temp. without a heater? I don't have one (I live just north of Florida, where where room temp. is about 80degrees F).

I would Attach a pic if I could, but the worms are gone. After a day or two with the salt/coppersafe, they dissapeared.

As to the net, I am going to try not to use it on the other aquarium. My only other aquarium is a 10 gal. that I have kept for a long time with no net, I am sure I can contenue that. 

My filter is a bio wheel 100b. I am pretty sure the media is carbon based. Is this enough?
Thanks,


----------

